# Dominance or affection?



## Snagglepants

I've read in a few different places that dogs will try to show dominance by putting their heads or paws on top of other dogs while they're sitting around, as it's an encroachment of their personal space, which is only OK for the dominant dog to do.

I work at a standing desk all day, so I'm upright all the time. My 4 month old GS mix will sometimes come over, sit down near me, and either put her paws on my feet, or she'll sit up and lean against my leg on her body.

Is this just cling/affectionate puppy, or should I not allow this smothering? It does get annoying after a while when she really starts leaning, but I don't mind the paws too much.


----------



## Lucy Dog

People read way too much into what is dominance and what isn't. Maybe the dog just likes to be near you? 

If it doesn't bother you, I see now reason to correct the behavior.


----------



## Freestep

Some people will tell you that it's "dominant" behavior, but I don't think so. I think it's just puppy wanting to be close to you. At worst, it could be a way of "demanding" attention.


----------



## crackem

Dogs can do lots of things for lots of reasons. I don't think a dog or puppy leaning aginst you is often times a sign it's trying to "dominate" you, but at the same time, a dog will use leaning and body pressure to show dominance. 

I don't like when people have to say something a dog does is all or nothing, sometimes it means lots of things, it just depends on the situation. But for the most part, most dogs i've come across just like attention and it's never a problem if you can tell them to go away and they do. It's a problem when the lean in or paw at you, and you don't want it, and it escalates to something else when you don't give in their demands.

Some dogs will increase the leaning or pawing, some will bark, my inlaws rottie would push you into a chair or up against a wall, then turn and growl at you. didn't work on me, but it did for pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Snagglepants

For the most part, she's a pretty sweet puppy, she's just extremely stubborn (more so than most puppies). It doesn't get aggressive, and it doesn't really escalate into harder pressure or barking/growling.

I figured she is just still being the clingy, attention-seeking puppy she has always been, but wanted to make sure allowing this wasn't going to be bad down the road. 

Thanks!


----------



## Freddy

Sounds like being a little pushy, wanting attention. My ultra submissive female will sometimes do that. Sometimes she will literally sit in front of me and stare until I pet her. I'm talking minutes if I ignore her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

My dogs like to get close to me in many different ways, and I think that what it means is that.......they like to be close to me.  As others have said, there's way too much made of the whole dominance thing - not everything is about dominance! 

But between two dogs who do not know each other, dominance displays can be very clear. If one dog walks over to another and lays it's head over the other dog's neck, or puts its paws on the other dog's back, THAT is probably dominance. Between dogs who know each other, it might be nothing at all. My dogs will each hump each other while playing, but they do not hump other dogs, and they're not too crazy about other dogs trying to hump them.


----------



## neiltus

my puppy leans on me, puts her paws on my feet, and sometimes sits on my feet. In no way are these actions of a dominant dog.


----------



## Lilie

My 21 month old leans on me. He puts his head/paw on me when I'm laying down. He'll sit on me if I lay on the floor. He'll also plop over on me when I'm laying on the floor. He loves me. I love him, so I allow it...ok, not so much the sitting part, after all he is 90lbs.


----------



## Castlemaid

Also when dogs display dominance by putting a paw or holding their head over the shoulders/head of another dog, there is a whole lot of OTHER body language going on that screams dominance: Dog stands tall and erect, tail held up rigidly, head heald high, eyes slightly narrowed, and so on. The entire picture needs to be taken into account when trying to read dominant behaviour.


----------



## codmaster

A 4 mo puppy is not trying to be dominant - just friendly and maybe a little demanding. Nothing to worry about esp. at that age! Just enjoy your pup!


----------



## Redhawk

My two cents...

I don't think the actual behavior ever matters as much as the energetic and emotional interaction which underlies it. 

In other words, if your pup is doing that and it annoys you, but you just let them do it anyway because its easier than correcting it - it can teach the dog to become less attentive and worried about your displeasure and your own needs.

On the other hand, if you enjoy the interaction and the dog feels that too, then its just hugging and the pup isn't "getting one over" on you, you're just spending time together.

Redhawk


----------



## doggiedad

:thumbup:



Lucy Dog said:


> People read way too much into what is dominance and what isn't. Maybe the dog just likes to be near you?
> 
> If it doesn't bother you, I see now reason to correct the behavior.


----------



## doggiedad

once your pup learns "stay", "go to your bed", etc you should be ok.
give your pup a place to go to. dominance is overrated. your pup
wants to be near you and i think that's nice.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Dogs and wolves, regardless of age, like to press against one another and flop down on each other. I have witnessed, many times before, the omega wolf in a wolf pack STAND OVER other wolves (which is a dominant behaviour known as 'bridging') because she wanted both companionship and comfort. It had zero to do with dominance, but because such a behaviour can be used as dominance everyone assumed she was trying to be Alpha female. Another omega, years prior in the same pack, would go up to sleeping packmates and literally flop down on top of them to cuddle up against them. She'd put all her weight leaning against them to the point that some would eventually get up and move. It was not dominance, it was a social canine behaviour in regards to seeking companionship, comfort and affection among a pack.

I know it is hard to judge behaviour when every book, article, trainer and owner is shoving knowledge down your throat at every turn. Just remember that these are pack animals with a complex social system - don't read to far into it if all signs are not pointing to "DOMINANT PUPPY" - she may just want to cuddle up and be close to the one she loves.


----------



## Jax08

VELCRO...get used to it.


----------



## Minkie78

I don't really see how her laying on you is a problem? All my dog does when she wants attention, or anytime for that matter is come bite you and take a chunk out of your arm or leg....I would gladly take your problem!!


----------



## kpope23

Affection, nothing to worry about. My 7 month old GSD is at my hip everywhere i go and has to have some part of body near or on me. Dont let her jump on you to get your attention but sitting/ laying on you is fine. Its affection not dominance bc im def Alpha male lol..Enjoy it


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Kaiya got to try a free puppy socialization class last week. This was the 4 th week the other pups had been together. They were both just a tad smaller than her. Within 5 minutes she had walked up to both of them and with one paw pinned them to the floor! She wasn't mean at all ... But wow was I embarassed! LOL 

Is this considered dominance? It sure seemed that way!


----------

